# Socializing our new Pygmy goats



## DeHart16 (Oct 8, 2020)

So we decided to get goats on our small farm for our children to enjoy, and my wife and I as well. We purchased 3 12 month old Nigerian pygmy goats. We've had them for a little over 1 month and they seem content. They have a fenced in pasture, small barn, are fed a handful of goat feed per day and all the hay they please. We have also used hay pellets as treats. 

They will eat out of our hand but still seem very skiddish, won't allow anyone to pet them. 

Is this normal? Aside from just hanging out in the pasture with them, any tricks or advice on getting them to friendly up to us?


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

It's normal! Sit with them and bring a good book, just let them quietly come to you and give a hay pellet treat each time. Once they get more comfortable, start bringing some brushes out and let them snack on treats while brushing them, it really helps them get comfortable.

Don't let the kids chase them, it can be an instinct of children with goats.

If you are sitting with one for a while, and they are in arm's reach but still not letting you pet them, you can pick them up and hold them and give them lots of scratches and only let them down once they are calm.

Welcome fellow New Jersian!! :groupwelcome:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

One of my does is rather skittish. At first she liked being pet best when she could see my hand. Start on the cheek and chin and them move to the neck. They love neck pets. Never ever chase them for any reason. If you need to catch them for care reasons, put them in a small area so that they are easy to catch without a chase ensuing. Branches are a great way to earn a goat's trust. You could also try raisins, I won my does over with raisins.


----------



## NDinKY (Aug 3, 2019)

Some are more skittish than others. One of our first does wouldn’t come up to me to let me pet her for almost 3 years. We got her when she was four months old and the seller had to rope her to catch her (we didn’t know any better, first goat and all). They learn from their dams, so yours might never be super friendly if they weren’t socialized fairly early on. 

Like said above, sit with them quietly and that will help them get used to you and they will relax more.


----------



## Lindsay1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

I just patiently sat in the barn with my goats until they warmed up to me. It took my buck about a month before he’d get close enough for pets. It took me getting another goat that loved attention before he realized he liked getting petted. Now they’re both lovers and so sweet.


----------

